# Avalanche - Colorado - West Willow drainage, Snowmass sidecountry



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This dude is about the luckiest son of a bitch I've heard of...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Geez. Lot of activity lately. 

Glad the guy made it out okay.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> This dude is about the luckiest son of a bitch I've heard of...


No shit!

As far as the no beacon thing, if you're traveling solo in the backcountry, the beacon is basically just going to make the body recovery easier.

But, in the case of sidecountry, he should've been carrying gear and teamed up with some others hitting the slopes.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Holy Crap! I am with Killclimbz what a lucky SOB. Could have been much worse.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We are on the tail end of a pretty big avalanche cycle that started MLK Monday when the snowboarder was killed at Berthoud. Add to the fact that we still have some deep slab instabilities lurking out there, it has been an interesting and scary year to say the least. 

I didn't post this incident up because of the fact that he got super lucky. 99 times out of 100 he would of needed a rescue or would have been dead. Again, he is a lucky son of a bitch for being a complete idiot. No terrain management, avy sense, or anything. Yet Jeff, who was trying to stay off of avalanche slopes gets killed and this jackass gets away unscathed...


----------

